# Good homer patterns



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

What are some good Homer types to enter in shows? And wich ones are not the best to enter?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I would check this website out.

http://www.showracinghomers.com/

Hope it helps.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

clucklebeed said:


> What are some good Homer types to enter in shows? And wich ones are not the best to enter?


*Hi CHUCK, There only 4 patterns geneticly they are, BARLESS, BAR, CHECK,and T-CHECK. Things like grizzle,spread,indigo,bronze,dirty and others are modifiers that effect color and or pattern. Now when showing homers the most inportant thing is , does the bird look and feel like a race bird the only time that color is considered is in the color class, the true winner over all will be a bird that the judge feels has the body and muscle of a racer and color is not as inportant as some people think.*GEORGE


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

What are some good ways to help get my birds in shape? several are over weight, but I don't know how to help them. ALL my birds have lice, and no matter how much we spray them with poultry spray, the lice always come back if they went away at all.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

try getting some borax and add a tablespoon per gallon of water and let them take a bath in it


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

My pigeons usually don't take baths, and when they do not all of them will. Would it be alright if I just splashed some water on them or something?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> My pigeons usually don't take baths, and when they do not all of them will. Would it be alright if I just splashed some water on them or something?


get a new cat litter pan and put the water in it, they will use it eventually, and one day when they see you coming with it, you won't beable to keep them out of it, it just needs to be introduced to them if they have never bathed before, that is one thing a pigeon does love is a bath, but on their own terms. unless you have a lice problem then you may need to dip them in something. just keep doing it and they will come around. you need to pick it up and dump it after a few hours as they may poop in it and you don't want them to drink poopie water.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, I do have a lice problem. I'll try dunking them sometime, do you know how I could get my birds in shape? Should I try taking them on flights more often?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clucklebeed said:


> Yes, I do have a lice problem. I'll try dunking them sometime, do you know how I could get my birds in shape? Should I try taking them on flights more often?


I would take care of the lice first ASAP, before you worry about anything else, the care and health of your birds in really the most important thing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

clucklebeed said:


> My pigeons usually don't take baths, and when they do not all of them will. Would it be alright if I just splashed some water on them or something?


*CHUCK, Healthy birds love to take baths, SICK BIRDS do not like to take baths. If your birds are full of lice and they are dirty you will not be aloud to show them.Buy some pans that are 3inches deep put water in them and let the birds do their thing,like I said healthy HEALTHY birds love to take baths.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

At our shows, one of the judges seem to have a favor for clean blue bars  Are these American show racers, or racing pigeons that you will be showing?
ASR's shouldn't be let out, at least, I don't believe they should since they are just an exhibition breed. But if they are racing pigeons, letting them out to fly regularly should help with the weight. Also, only feed one tablespoon per bird, in the morning, and two at night. That should help a little with the weight as well.
For lice, you're not doing any good if you don't get rid of the source. Clean the loft completely, put down some Diatomaceous Earth powder, or Sevins dust, then dip your birds in Permethrin or Ivomectrin (usually more expensive). Add a little bit of dish soap to the solution to help it completely penetrate the feathers. Hold each bird in the water with the wings spread, for about a minute, then *quickly* dunk the bird straight into the water and back out. Then let it go quick, so it can shake off on its own and recover from its 'diving' experience  
Then your birds will be de-bugged literally from head to toe. Lice eat feathers, so any feathers on the floor may be a nice home for them, so without cleaning the loft when you dip or powder them, will mean those guys will crawl right back on them after the powder/solution has worn off.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Where could I get some of these things for the loft and water?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know Tractor Supply has DE, Sevins, Permethrin, and Ivomec. Any farm/garden store should have all of that except maybe Ivomec. Permethrin is used on poultry and other farm animals, DE can be used in the house, and Sevins is often put on garden crops for bugs. If anything else, somewhere like Lowes would have the two powders.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Would it give them a cold or something if I did it at night when they are all in? I don't think it will because daytime temperture in summer here is usually over 100 and night time is like 80 or 90.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You could catch them at night, and do it in the morning. It's much better on the birds to be able to dry in the sun when they are soaked. Although it may be warm at night, it's still never a good idea for the birds to be wet when it's time to sleep, IMO.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

okay, I'll try in the morning. hopefully will pick up some stuff for the water and do it tommorow.


----------

